# Can I watch MP4's on this ?



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

All,

I have had various media players over the years that I could attach a USB thumb drive or hard drive and watch MP4's. 

Is the USB 3.0 on this capable of that, or is it for power only ?

Can I stream from a PC on my network ?

Brian


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I watch movies and my workout classes off a thumb drive with mx player, no issues. It's Android. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks, I should have done a little more reading before posting the thread .... mx is the generic media app that will play MP4 files ?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I_am_not_randy said:


> Thanks, I should have done a little more reading before posting the thread .... mx is the generic media app that will play MP4 files ?


Is one of many. You have access to the Play Store for Android TV. Lots of options to choose from. VLC and MX are probably two of the most popular ones.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

This thread deals with external drives ..


----------

